# Monogram's Red Baron Hot Rod



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

Here's a version of the Red Baron kit I built back in the 1990's. It's out of the box, but was brush painted with some very old Testor's Enamil paint that my parents gave to my cousin for Christmas back in 1977. He gave me back the paints with some of his model collection and the paints were still in good shape - never opened!

I also used a Mercedes Gold paint for the engine.

Enjoy!










You'll find more pictures of it here!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice kit, always good to see!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you! I wonder how one of these would look in 1917 German Cammoflague - including stripping down the chrome off the helmet.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pretty cool! Can you post more pics at various angles?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I remember the 1/16th scale I think it was version of that car, I built it and pretty much destroyed it the same day. I kept the helmet for many years, it finally got thrown away when I left home at age 17. Great kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@Philo426 - there's more pics on the web site link...just click on the red word "Here" in the first post.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That looks great! Never had this kit but now I want it. And you brush painted it? Nice. You really laid it on right. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx guys!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Zoom!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What a great job!I love looking at this car. Thanks for the pics.

You did her proud!
Steve


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------

